# First 10 Time trial tomorrow eve (12.5.10)



## MLC (11 May 2010)

Bit the bullet and plonked myself on one 

Training done so far:
stopped smoking bought a bike may 2009
CTC rides with lots of Bacon Sarnies
Oct 2009 started smoking again (stoopid)
Nov - mid Jan no cycling loads of fags and booze
Mid Jan started cycling again
early feb quit smoking 
Late March started commuting and end April started going on Club Rides just going a bit faster


The only trouble is having looked at the clubs past results there is a 12 y/o girl who is doing tens in 33 minutes 

I expect a time around 36-37 

With a goal to get into 28's by August

I may post how I got on on Thursday or I may not ......


----------



## raindog (11 May 2010)

Good luck! And give us your result.

My God, it's a bloody long time since I did my first evening ten.


----------



## montage (11 May 2010)

You will go faster than you think.
Good luck!


----------



## Young Howard (11 May 2010)

Hi, got my first 10 tomorrow night! You'll be fine timekeepers will be packed up and in the pub by the time I finish, will let you know my time.


----------



## madguern (11 May 2010)

Go for it , you gotta start somewhere ! I am aiming to do my first TT when I get the courage too.

I have been running the local club route on a sunday morning and my time drops each time ! My goal is to beat the guy on the mountain bike .....


----------



## palinurus (11 May 2010)

Top! good luck to both of you. Looking forward to seeing how you get on..


----------



## Kablinsky (12 May 2010)

My first ever TT tonight as well. Very nervous. A regular route I ride is 9.8miles and I've got the time down to 31 minutes. TT tonight is 10.3 miles so without the traffic and roundabouts etc I'm hopeful of something similar.


----------



## MLC (13 May 2010)

and he survived.....10.3 miles circuitous route seven 90 degree left turns open and into a head wind for last bit I said I was expecting around 36-37 and came in with 32:33 (18.99 mph avg bragging rights can knock 3 seconds off to get me into 19mph) went off no. 5 overtook 5 and got overtook by 2 (6&7) just waiting for formal results on website to see how I done in relation to everyone else I know I shouldn't but I have a funny feeling I will come in slightly better than 24 out of 29

And spite of initial nervousness I thouroughly enjoyed it and can't wait to do it again!


----------



## raindog (13 May 2010)

Well done! Easy peasy, eh?


----------



## ChrisKH (13 May 2010)

Congrats. You've laid down the gauntlet for all us other TT virgins now.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 May 2010)

You're all b*stards!!!!! 









All this talk of people doing TTs is making me want to have a go now!


----------



## Kablinsky (13 May 2010)

MLC said:


> and he survived.....10.3 miles circuitous route seven 90 degree left turns open and into a head wind for last bit I said I was expecting around 36-37 and came in with 32:33 (18.99 mph avg bragging rights can knock 3 seconds off to get me into 19mph) went off no. 5 overtook 5 and got overtook by 2 (6&7) just waiting for formal results on website to see how I done in relation to everyone else I know I shouldn't but I have a funny feeling I will come in slightly better than 24 out of 29
> 
> And spite of initial nervousness I thouroughly enjoyed it and can't wait to do it again!



Let me know when you're doing it again and I'll book myself in. I managed 31.35 on the East Hanningfield TT but I didn't have as many turns to make as you (4).


----------



## striker (13 May 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> You're all b*stards!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do it, I cycle a fair bit but bit the bullet a couple of weeks ago and did first TT (31:30 for a hilly 10.1 miles) Really good fun. Went out steady averaging around 19 mph, hills in middle took their toll but by the end I was going flat out. (or at least it felt like it ) Took ages to recover, but didn't want to leave anything in the tank.

I was told to remember that you are only competing against yourself and times on different courses can't really be compared. 
Also my road Giant bike was not the ideal equipment compared to the line up of carbon TT bikes, tribars and streamlined helmets on display, but I was amazed at the friendliness and support of everyone there.

Due to work committments can't do every week, but really looking forward to next one I get to.


----------



## Brahan (13 May 2010)

striker said:


> I was amazed at the friendliness and support of everyone there



Ta-da! I'm glad you highlighted this point, they're all cyclists, just like us - only a bit quicker. They want more poeple to join in you see.


----------



## palinurus (13 May 2010)

No-one ever* turns up at their fist time trial with skinsuit, pointy hat, disk wheels and oiled legs. Everyone who takes part has started much the same way: turned up on their commute bike and given it some stick.

*or hardly anyone anyway.


----------



## Kablinsky (13 May 2010)

palinurus said:


> No-one ever* turns up at their fist time trial with skinsuit, pointy hat, disk wheels and oiled legs. Everyone who takes part has started much the same way: turned up on their commute bike and given it some stick.
> 
> *or hardly anyone anyway.



I had the pointy hat. But I must have misunderstood as mine had stars and a crescent moon on it. Imagine the embarassment.


----------



## MLC (13 May 2010)

Kablinsky said:


> Let me know when you're doing it again and I'll book myself in. I managed 31.35 on the East Hanningfield TT but I didn't have as many turns to make as you (4).




Its only held in Canewdon on the 2nd weds of each month their usual is all the way out at steeple which is impossible for me. next one is 9th June I which I will definately book in on let me know if you are going and I'll look out for you.

Great for me that they are only once a month as I have to book 1/2 a day holiday to have any hope in getting there on time from work. (may have to work something out if I get addicted)

Would reiterate what you said earlier as regards the people there everyone really helpful & friendly and I now know why some people can become seriously addicted 

Anyone else thinking about it just do it we had everything from proper expensive kit to a couple with shoppers !


----------



## ChrisKH (13 May 2010)

MLC said:


> Its only held in Canewdon on the 2nd weds of each month their usual is all the way out at steeple which is impossible for me. next one is 9th June I which I will definately book in on let me know if you are going and I'll look out for you.
> 
> *Great for me that they are only once a month as I have to book 1/2 a day holiday to have any hope in getting there on time from work*. (may have to work something out if I get addicted)
> 
> ...



Over what time period did they run it MLC?


----------



## MLC (13 May 2010)

ChrisKH said:


> Over what time period did they run it MLC?



First one off is 7pm at Village Hall they tell you to geth there for 6.15 but everyone seemed to turn up and book in around 6.30-40pm 

I'm lucky if i'm home by 7


----------



## Sharky (18 Oct 2020)

raindog said:


> Good luck! And give us your result.
> 
> My God, it's a bloody long time since I did my first evening ten.


My first was in 1967 and the last one in 2020


----------

